# Browning of leaves in Paphiopedilum rothschildianum



## Peter20 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi there! new member here. I recently received a Paphiopedilum rothschildianum in bloom as a gift. It is a lovely plant, but I noticed that three leaves are browning....I haven't noticed this in photos online so I wonder if this is rotting...? if so, how could I treat it?
Any recommendationsView attachment 30323
to a beginner will be much appreciated!


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 4, 2021)

Tried clicking on your attachment, says "Page not found". A photo would help. Are they lower leaves or what part of the plant are they on? Is it the whole leaf, just the base, just the tips or spots on the leaf? More info would be helpful.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2021)

Can't see the pic. My roths sometimes get brown leaf tips in low humidity. Sometimes it can work down to consume the whole leaf. I sometimes will snip off the brown tip with a sterile tool to stop it. But usually it is not too bad.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 6, 2021)

I can’t open either.


----------



## emydura (Nov 6, 2021)

It is funny. When I first opened this thread a couple of days ago, I could see the photo. So I am not sure what has happened since. From the photo I saw, your plant doesn't look healthy for reasons I am not sure.


----------

